# Summary



## wantto

hey guys, i'm a bit confused how to say in Russian 'summary'. My teacher said that 'краткий обзор' isn't the correct form. 

How do u say 'summary' in Russian? thanks! I'm confused because i google'd it already and there are many of them , which one is correct?


----------



## 4elsik

Hello, 

_Краткий обзор _isn't correct because it means a brief review of something. What I would say _summary_ in Russian is _краткое изложение_.


----------



## Kirill V.

It depends on the context.
I sometimes call it _резюме_. For example, Project Summary - _Резюме проекта
_Tell us what kind of summary you are talking about


----------



## wantto

hm I just have to name my short text, its a summary(10 sentences) of an article(200 sentences).


----------



## Kirill V.

_Краткое изложение статьи _или _Резюме статьи
Краткий обзор _в этом случае не подходит. 

Но, например, _Summary of Market Developments _= _Краткий обзор рынка 
_So translation of "Summary" is really context-dependent


----------



## 4elsik

wantto said:


> hm I just have to name my short text, its a summary(10 sentences) of an article(200 sentences).


 Seems like a summary of a chapter of a book_. Краткое изложение_ then is correct.
Sorry to have confused. My suggestion is valid for a summary of a chapter of a book. What to an article... That must be Annotation — _аннотация_.


----------



## Maroseika

wantto said:


> hm I just have to name my short text, its a summary(10 sentences) of an article(200 sentences).


 What's your text exactly? If it is just a retelling, краткое изложение seems quite suitable. 
Обзор or краткий обзор usually presumes some analysis and appraising of the content (so it's more like review).


----------



## igusarov

wantto said:


> I just have to name my short text, its a summary(10 sentences) of an article(200 sentences).


"Конспект" it is, then :- )


----------



## 4elsik

Read my previous post please. Been edited. What do you think?


----------



## wantto

I think this is the correct one '*краткое изложение* ' or 'Конспект' , I'm just *retelling* an article.
Which one I should use ? 
Thanks for all propositions.


----------



## Maroseika

wantto said:


> I think this is the correct one '*краткое изложение* ' or 'Конспект' , I'm just *retelling* an article.
> Which one I should use ?
> Thanks for all propositions.



Конспект is more serious summary than изложение, presuming at least minimal analysis, and it usually refers to the  scientific texts or lectures. Besides, конспект is what someone is doing for himself, not for others. If you retell an article to show it to a teacher, it is rather изложение, than конспект.


----------



## wantto

Thanks , ''*краткое изложение'  or just '**изложение' ?* 'If you retell an article to show it to a teacher' exactly


----------



## Maroseika

wantto said:


> Thanks , ''*краткое изложение'  or just '**изложение' ?* 'If you retell an article to show it to a teacher' exactly



In Russian schools it's called just изложение. I think it fits your ratio 10/200 pretty well.


----------



## Kirill V.

If you are summarizing a 200 sentences article in only 10 sentences, I would definitely call it *краткое изложение*


----------



## wantto

Ok , thanks everyone, understood it


----------



## Yasenfire

Also, if I translate something like that: "1) ... 2) ... 3) ... Summary: ..." or "First of all ... Next ... Also, ... Finally ... And as summary ...", I will use words "Резюме" or "итого".


----------



## Kirill V.

Maroseika said:


> In Russian schools it's called just изложение. I think it fits your ratio 10/200 pretty well.



When I studied in school we were required to write *Изложение* close to the original text, 10/200 wouldn't do the job...


----------



## Maroseika

kayve said:


> When I studied in school we were required to write *Изложение* close to the original text, 10/200 wouldn't do the job...



In the Russian school regulations I found definitions of two types of summary:
*сжатое изложение* - min. 70 words (size of text - 280-400 words); 
*подробное изложение* -  not limited.

So I think сжатое изложение fits 20/100 ratio better.


----------



## 4elsik

Выделенное жирным в цели автора темы слово ("_I'm just retelling an *article*._") все же не оставляет меня неравнодушным, так как некогда приходилось выполнять задания по написанию аннотаций к статьям (газетным). И "формула" 20/200 сюда, исходя из моего опыта, очень даже заходит. В связи с этим позволю себе еще раз обратиться к автору.

*Wantto*, could you tell me (I'm just not yet sure what exactly your "retelling" is) if that is annotation or not? (Does your "retelling" include the name of the autor of the article, aticle's main ideas, its date probably, etc?)


----------

